# Buying Advice...Please Help!



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello everybody! I've come across this forum in my research and have decided to join so that I can get more informed and involved. I haven't owned a bike since I was in junior high school (I'm 29 now!), so I definitely need some help. Thanks in advance!

I've been reading so much information on different bikes and I'm now at a point where I would like some advice based on my "situation".

I used to go for short runs after work to try and get some exercise. I didn't do much, but what I did felt great. The problem is, I have knee pain...and one really bad knee that needs surgery before too long. I still walk my dog about 4 or 5 miles a day, but I need to do more because I'd like to lose some weight and get healthier. I'm about 6'5 and I currently weight about 270. At first I was looking at a hybrid, then road bikes, and now I'm torn!

I'm trying to decide between a CAAD9 6 or the Cannondale Bad Boy.

I've been to a local shop and tried about a few bikes. I tried a Scott Speedster S30 (58cm), CAAD9 7 (60cm), and CAAD9 6 (58cm). I felt "cramped" on the 58cm CAAD, but not on the 58cm Scott. They ordered a 60cm CAAD for me to try out, but I'm still not sure. I also asked them to put 25c tires on as opposed to the 23c tires that come stock.

Through my research, I've learned more about hybrids...specifically the Bad Boy (Men's Health Magazine actually recommended the Bad Boy Ultra over road bikes for guys wanting to get in shape). I'm wondering if the Bad Boy would be more comfortable (different riding position/28c tires) and still give me the fat/calorie burning workout that I'm looking for. They didn't have it in stock and I have to ask them to order one to try.

As far as price...it's important, but not a deal-breaker in this situation. I kind of like the idea of spending a bit less for my first "real" bike, but I'm willing to pay a bit extra for what works for me.

I'm torn and looking for advice. Help me out!

Thanks!


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Check out the Synapse.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

hi , i am 27and basically on the same boat.

looking for a nice bike 1100-1300 ish budget..

my options are 
1-caad9-5 
2-scott s30
3-trek 2.1 
4-caad 9-6 
5-synapse 5
6-synapse 7
the thing is that i have not tried any bike i am not at the states atm and have no idea of what i can find locally , i will be trying bikes starting from july 17.
i know that the 105 is a better groupset , BUT if the tiagra is confortable enough for me i might be getting a lower end bike to save some money,

im hoping that the time of the year helps me to get a good deal on the 105 groupset bikes like the caad 9-5 so i can justify getting a better specd bike as my first road bike, wich i pretend to use to get in shape and "learn" about road biking.

i know that if i like it having the 105 bike will give me plenty of durability and if i get a cheaper bike i will probably end up saving money for a $2000+ bike..


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Is there a shop where you can test ride both bikes? The two will be very different, and you'll probably prefer one over the other.


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Unfortunately there aren't any shops with both in stock. The shop that I've been working with just got in the CAAD9 6 for me and is building it now. I asked about the Bad Boy, but they said that it puts them in a tough situation when they have to order bikes in "just to try out" and it leaves them having to sell it if I don't buy it. I guess the Bad Boys don't sell so well around here. He said a Quick might be a better comparison.

I've spoken with another shop that said that the Bad Boy isn't a bad option for what I want to do and said that I might be uncomfortable on the CAAD9 as it is designed more for racing.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Go with the CAAD9. I have a system 6 and a bad boy. The road bike is more comfortable on long rides, the bad boy is fun to ride on side walks and bike trails and is pretty good on road. What you'll find is the CAAD is a very good frame well worth upgrading. Once you start riding if you catch the bug and start doing group rides, the CAAD will be much better. You will catch the bug and start doing group rides and no matter what you buy, a year from now you'll want something else. The CAAD9 frame is respected by roadies and you'll be able to grow with it longer.


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

greg44 said:


> Go with the CAAD9. I have a system 6 and a bad boy. The road bike is more comfortable on long rides, the bad boy is fun to ride on side walks and bike trails and is pretty good on road. What you'll find is the CAAD is a very good frame well worth upgrading. Once you start riding if you catch the bug and start doing group rides, the CAAD will be much better. You will catch the bug and start doing group rides and no matter what you buy, a year from now you'll want something else. The CAAD9 frame is respected by roadies and you'll be able to grow with it longer.



+1 :thumbsup: 

I don't have a bad boy, but once I got the CAAD9, i haven't looked back. Enjoy!!

 
RD


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

So I've been thinking about this (almost nonstop) and I have another thought. I feel like I'm getting some pressure from the shop that has the CAAD9 (they had one, but not my size and ordered one for me to try out). They talked about how now they might have a bike that they have to sell...but in my opinion...that's a bike shop's job right? Anyway, I'm just getting into this and I'm still not sure what I like and what I don't. Originally I was going to go with a hybrid, but have since thought more about a road bike. Now my thought is that if I'm going to get into cycling, I'd like to have better components than what come with the CAAD9 6, but I don't want to spend over $1,000 now and then another $800 in a year to upgrade to a better group set. My thought now is to get something cheaper to get me started and then save up some money in the meantime to be able to buy a better road bike in late winter or early spring.

With that being said, I know this is the Cannondale forum, but I have an opportunity to get a Trek Portland, in new condition, for a REALLY great price. Oh I'm not good a making decisions right now!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I starrted out on a fitness bike (Giant FCR). Loved it, but was bit by the bug quickly and found myself looking for a lighter, faster road bike within 6 months.

Riding by myself on the FCR is OK. I still use it to commute sometimes, and almost always use it when riding around the neighborhood with my 12 year old.

But for riding with another road rider it's just so sluggish, flexy and heavy. There is no way I could keep up on a group ride on this beast.

I've gone through several road bikes this year, dialing in my fit and what I wanted out of a bike. I tried a Scott Contessa Speedster for a month. Great bike, but decided to go full carbon, so I sold it. Had no problem selling it in a week for more than I paid for it.

I bought a full carbon Blue RD 1. Love this bike, but alas it is too big for me, and no amount of short stems and shallow handlebars will dial it in, so it's currently for sale.

I settled on a Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5. We shall see if this bike is the keeper! I sure hope so.

I rode my Giant FCR the other day to work, and boy.... the carbon road bikes have spoiled me. As soon as I got home I thought "I should just sell this.... it's no comparison!"


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I can defnitely see myself getting a road bike soon enough, but at this point I'm just not completely sure what bike I'd want...and I don't want to spend a bunch of money on something that I'm not completely sure of yet. I figure I can get going now on a hybrid, take some more time to figure out what I REALLY want out of a road bike and save up some money in the meantime so that I can get something better than I'd get right away.

I feel like for just a little bit more than what I'd be spending on the CAAD9 6, I may be able to get something with better components for just a little bit more...but again...I want to make sure I know what I want. The problem is...right now I just don't know for sure.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was in the same situation as you (bad knee, wanted to lose some extra pounds) and ended up buying a hybrid (Trek 7.5). . . I still love this bike and I still use it for getting around town (I have a big lock on it, pedals that can be used with clips and regular shoes and the bike doesn't scream steal me), but 6 months down the road I ended up buying a road bike also.

Basically, I wanted to go faster, uphill better and longer.....mainly faster to be honest, and while the hybrid is pretty quick and more comfortable, it's not a road bike. 

If you're really just using it to lose some weight, IMHO I'd go road all the way. . . You'll look cooler too 

This has probably just put more doubt in your mind than helped... sorry


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

At your size, and considering the fact that you are just getting started, I would NOT get a CAAD9. I started at 242.0 lbs last November (5'7") and purchased a Synapse Carbon 3 - it has me down to 188.0 lbs as of this morning. I've become so addicted to cycling that for the past three months I've purchased a CAAD9 bb30 frameset and pieced it together one part at a time. I went out for my first ride on the CAAD9 last weekend, and I have to tell you that it is NOT as comfortable for distance as the Synapse. The last thing you want to do, in my opinion, is spend a thousand bucks, get a bike that results in quick lower back pain, then decide you hate riding.

I'm convinced already that if I'd started with the CAAD9 in November, and experienced the lower back soreness I felt last weekend (mind you I've been riding 140-200 miles a week since November, so I'm sure the pain would have been more intense), I probably wouldn't have stuck with cycling.

Just my .02 - riding a five minute test ride might feel great on the CAAD9, but at the very least you need a good hour on the bike to tell if it'll cause you problems.

Good luck!
-Chris


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I keep going back to the fact that if I really want to get back into this, I need to know exactly what I want and what I don't want. I feel like a hybrid would be a good starting point for two reasons: 1) I can get started riding NOW on something that I feel comfortable with, and 2) I can take time to REALLY learn what I like and what I don't. Then when it comes time to get a road bike, I can feel more confident spending a bit more to get what I really want, rather than getting something now and feeling like I want to upgrade it later.


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

As other suggested, I would go with the CAAD9 as well. It will last you longer since it's worth upgrading. It's cheaper than the Synapse and if you feel you need a more comfortable ride, just put some bigger tires on it.


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. I actually ended up buying a Giant fitness/hybrid bike (FCR 2). I tried the CAAD9 and I liked it, but I wasn't sure how comfortable I was and if I'd be okay with riding it for a decent amount of time. I tried a Cannondale Quick 4 and felt much better. Then I found a shop even closer to where I live that happened to have the FCR 2 (which I had started to look for) in my size. I rode it and really felt good about it. Now, after the fact, I'm definitely glad I decided to go the way I did. I feel like I'm getting a good start, and then if a road bike is the way I want to go I can always do that next year.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Blade said:


> As other suggested, I would go with the CAAD9 as well. It will last you longer since it's worth upgrading. It's cheaper than the Synapse and if you feel you need a more comfortable ride, just put some bigger tires on it.


Wider tires won't change the fact that the riding position on the CAAD9 is more stretched out. 

Stretched riding position + decent sized belly = lower back pain
lower back pain = unhappy cyclist

Take it from me - I bought a Synapse last November, at 5'7" 242 pounds. I'm now 190 pounds, in much better shape, and I decided to build up a CAAD9 for training, and to save the Synapse for centuries and the like. I can tell you from my ONE 15 mile ride on the CAAD9 that it aggrivated my back, and I have zero history of back issues.

Take my advice with a grain of salt, but I don't believe a CAAD9 is a good bike to introduce an out of shape guy to road biking. Just my .02.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

markdavid570 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I actually ended up buying a Giant fitness/hybrid bike (FCR 2). I tried the CAAD9 and I liked it, but I wasn't sure how comfortable I was and if I'd be okay with riding it for a decent amount of time. I tried a Cannondale Quick 4 and felt much better. Then I found a shop even closer to where I live that happened to have the FCR 2 (which I had started to look for) in my size. I rode it and really felt good about it. Now, after the fact, I'm definitely glad I decided to go the way I did. I feel like I'm getting a good start, and then if a road bike is the way I want to go I can always do that next year.


I think you made an excellent choice. Good luck!


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

123prs said:


> Check out the Synapse.


+1.....The two bikes you are looking at are worlds apart. The Synapse will bridge that gap a little. A little more relaxed than the Caad9 but still gives a sporty feel. If you are looking for a little more comfort than the Caad9 it will be worth test riding the Synapse


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks. I was going to post a reply saying how it's time to GO RIDE, but unfortunately last night I ran into some issues. The tires are 700x28c and the back tire seemed to look a bit low when I have been riding. So I decided to try to pump it up more. I don't have a tire gauge, so I tried to compare it to the front tire by feeling them both. Well...I just couldn't get the back tire to feel quite as hard as the front, and while I was pumping I ended up blowing the stem right off and breaking the top of the valve. This happened after the shop had closed, so I haven't been back out there yet (planning to go after work), but I'm now questioning the stability of a 265-pound guy riding on wheels/tires like this? They felt fine...just looked a bit low.

Any thoughts?

PS...if there's a more appropriate place for this as I'm now not a Cannonale owner, just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

markdavid570 said:


> They felt fine...just looked a bit low...


You need to buy yourself a pump with a gauge. Unless you have a bionic thumb, you can't tell how much pressure is in a tire by feeling it.

A lot of tires have the recommended pressure printed on the side. Use that as a starting point and you're good to go.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Definitely get a pump with a gauge - try out the Joe Blow Sport pump - it can be had for pretty cheap during Performance Bike's constant sales. If you're thinking the tire looks low when you're actually on the bike, that's absolutely normal at your weight. A large percentage of your weight is balanced over the rear tire, so it's going to "look" a bit low every time you're sitting on the saddle.

But yes, the most important thing at your size is to get a pump with a gauge, if you don't want to keep blowing tubes by guessing. Also, you may want to try Performance's thorn resistant tubes - that's what I'm using. They're thick and heavy, but I've ridden at least a thousand miles on my Synapse this year and never had a flat - I keep my 25c tires at 100-110 PSI. (and I use Conti GP4000 tires, if it matters.)


----------



## katy_hammered (Jun 9, 2009)

Get a pump with a gauge, you can find a cheap one in the $20-$30 that will last about forever. 

Don't worry about your weight on 28mm tires, you're fine. Just inflate them to the higher end of their recommended range and all will be well. As your weight comes down, they'll feel less flexy (together with everything else about the bike) but I don't think 265 should be a problem unless you're trying to do jumps and tricks at the skate park 

Keep it up. Like many others on here, I also lost about 65lbs cycling. You can do it, and you can do it while having a ton of fun. 

Best of luck!!!


----------

